# rapid gills, darting against things



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

I have 6 Juvey red bellys in a 55g for now. 3 are about 1.5 inches while the other 3 are just under an inch. Anyways after doing a water change yesterday I noticed they would dart against the plants, filter intake, air tubings, and sides of the tank. I figure just an early sign of ick? Well I normally keep the tank at 80 degrees, since yesterday I have raised it, and have added aquarium salt. The bigger ones have been in there for about 3 and half weeks where as the smaller ones about two and half weeks. They are mostly fed bloodworms and market shrimp. Tried catfish nuggets and they were fans. No feeders.

Should I do anything else other than raising the temp and salt?? Or just sit and watch and make sure nothing else happens?

The other thing i have noticed is that the larger p's rapidly move their gills and breath very fast. The smaller ones do not seem to have this problem. I did a 20% water change yesterday and am going to the lfs to get water tested after my last class. I figure its high nitrates maybe?? Any thing else it may be?

I dont have any pics but there are no noticeable signs of any parasite or ick or anything physical.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

you dont need the temp above 80 especially since you dont see signs of ick yet or any other fungus. Sit back and see how things go and get that water test up when you can. also your going to need a bigger tank if you want to keep all of them but im sure you knew that already lol. I try to stay away from salt unless i need it too so just wait and see what the water test is and see how the fish adjust. they are probably breathing fast cuz the water is warm and they are likely stressed as well. i keep my tanks at 78 unless i have a problem because it keeps aggression down and saves energy lol.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

i would lower the temp a bit, fast moving gills is probably because they are stressed about something. doesn't look like you need salt quite yet.


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

I lowered temp to hopefully around 78 or so still adjusting. I added the salt before I posted so its already in there. I had the water tested and the nitrites are high. Guess when they told me a couple weeks ago that the tank was mature they were wrong







So I guess its water changes every day/ every other day for the next week. Guess I should have just invested in my own kit so I can be sure.

Are the high nitrites responsible for the darting against objects in the tank? I thought that was usually early signs of ick?


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

The nitrites are responsible for methemoglobinemia, the inability of haemoglobin to bind with and transport oxygen through the body. That is why they are breathing heavy.


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

so lots of water changes and pray?


----------



## SirusX1721 (Oct 6, 2008)

Your temp is too high and will hold less oxygen for them. Be sure you have plenty of water turnover and an air supply.

I also agree with NegativeSpin. Do a water check and if they are high do a water change.

Best of Luck and I hope they are okay!


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

So I lowered the temp to about 76-78 and it actually did help the rapid gills a lot. Still doesn't seem completely normal but less than before. Some fish are still darting against objects so Ill keep a close eye out for that. I did another water change and will keep doing 20% every other day until I can get the nitrites down to normal.

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Your water is causing both the breathing heavily and the darting. The salt will help the fish through the nitrites. The conditioner you use with water changes will detox your ammonia. It will take a little while for your bacteria in the filter media to build up till you have 0 ammonia and 0 nitrites. Good luck.


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry for the lack of update (if anyone cares...:rasp: ) I lowered the temp to 76-78 F which helped with a lot of the gill movement. Kept up with the water changes, and changed out the old filter that came with the tank and added a huge sponge filter (little unsitely but works a lot better) and all the fish survived and appear to be a lot healthier.

Thanks a lot for everyone's help and replies.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yes we care lol your fish are like our fish and vice versa. glad everything is doing better.


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

^^^^ wat he said


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

thedude8 said:


> Sorry for the lack of update (if anyone cares...:rasp: ) I lowered the temp to 76-78 F which helped with a lot of the gill movement. Kept up with the water changes, and changed out the old filter that came with the tank and added a huge sponge filter (little unsitely but works a lot better) and all the fish survived and appear to be a lot healthier.
> 
> Thanks a lot for everyone's help and replies.


By changing out the old filter, your problems will most likely repeat real soon. Watch your params especially in about a week.


----------

